# citys that you think are ready for a 1000+ building



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

theres alot of citys that dont have 1000 footer buildings yet i think there are some citys that are ready for one like boston tokyo paris and london i dont know if theres like any in the works right now in thoughs citys but yea


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Any brazilian metropolis, they are full of mid-rise buildings and we (brazilians) are praying for one


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

do you mean 1000M or feet?-because most people think in meters,not in feet!for 1000M,i guess Dubai,Moscow,Shanghai,and Tokyo are candidates!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Toronto, Miami, Singapore, Sydeny, San Francisco, Frankfurt, and mabey london


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Tokyo

at least there are already many utopic designs like X-Seed 4000, but I doubt it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

MDguy said:


> Toronto, Miami, Singapore, Sydeny, San Francisco, Frankfurt, and mabey london


Singapore? They have to get rid of the 280 metre height limit


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

WANCH said:


> Singapore? They have to get rid of the 280 metre height limit


oh, im really stupid then, i had no idea the even had a height restriction, although i always wondered why their three tallest were the same height...
however, i still beleive they deserve a 300 m building!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

MDguy said:


> oh, im really stupid then, i had no idea the even had a height restriction, although i always wondered why their three tallest were the same height...
> however, i still beleive they deserve a 300 m building!


The reason why Singapore has a height limit is because the city's CBD a bit close to the airport.

But I'm in favour for a 300+ metre scraper if better, a freestanding tower kinda like the AMP Tower in Sydney or CN Tower in Toronto. This kind of tower will look cool in SG's skyline


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Miami! Its the one thing Miamis skyline is starving for! There is one in serious talk and there were twin towers a while ago that never went anywhere but Miami really does need/deserve one already.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Sydney.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Sydney too has height restrictions.


----------



## Barret (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah agreed, Sydney could do very well with a 1000 footer, but with those dam height restriction it aint happening some time soon



MDguy said:


> Toronto, Miami, Singapore, Sydeny, San Francisco, Frankfurt, and mabey london


London already has a 300m building on the way....'The Shard' (306m)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

It is possible to build it in all countries.
Technology is necessary.


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

some cities from the middle east


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Barret said:


> London already has a 300m building on the way....'The Shard' (306m)


Yes, I know, but I didn't think it was under construction, is it?


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Philadelphia, Miami, Toronto, Vancouver, San Francisco, Boston, Tokyo, Frankfurt, Mexico City, Dallas, and Jersey City... 

-Maybe JC doesn't need one but it would be pretty cool if they got one..
- I know Boston kinda has one in the works. Now get it off the drawing board and off the ground.
- Philadelphia does alright without one but they will one day push the envelope and build a 1,458' masterpiece.. My physcic friend told me.
- Vancouver needs some more highrises that break 500' and 600' but put a sweet soaring glass supertall in the middle and it will look perfect.

- Toronto already has an 1,800' tower but I would love to see at least 3 over 1,000'. Particularly one 1,200' in Midtown on Jarvis St. , and two in the core in particular two 1,100' buildings.

- Mexico City twins breaking 1000'

- Dallas needs like tons of new midrises but I think they're getting just that. I'd also like to see Reunion Tower to BOA get filled in. And in that area one 1,300' tower.

Miami better get that new twisting tower. Ontop of that I would say the skyline could handle more 700' towers than it's got and getting and let's a sweet 1,200' building in Brickell to compliment the one near the Biscayne wall.

Frankfurt needs mid and low rises but I think it would be cool to see something break 1000' there. 

San Francisco is getting Pelli's transbay tower I think. I hope it becomes a trend to build tall in San Francisco. 

Tokyo would look great with about 6-7 supertalls. Put them everywhere.


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Prague city centre! :lol:


----------



## WTC_Fan (Jan 14, 2007)

How about Brisbane Australia? If you ask me, our city is pretty height less in terms of skyline, the largest building I think only goes as high as 550-600ft, but mostly is only filled with low rise and high rise buildings, a 1000 footer would be perfect.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

nygirl said:


> Philadelphia, Miami, Toronto, Vancouver, San Francisco, Boston, Tokyo, Frankfurt, Mexico City, Dallas, and Jersey City...
> 
> -Maybe JC doesn't need one but it would be pretty cool if they got one..


JC doesn't need it. Put the supertalls in Manhattan instead. There was a supertall planned for Newark back in the early 90s and it was supposed to be the world's tallest but was scrapped.


----------



## davidearl (Sep 10, 2007)

TOKYO...

it is by far one of the densist urban centres anywhere. 

is there a problem with earthquakes?? I'm always amazed they don't have a Manhatten like cluster. why is that???


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

davidearl said:


> TOKYO...
> 
> it is by far one of the densist urban centres anywhere.
> 
> is there a problem with earthquakes?? I'm always amazed they don't have a Manhatten like cluster. why is that???


Partly but note that the current tallest scraper is in a major seismic region.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Calgary

With the Bow and Lacaille on 5th going up, a 1,000 footer would not be out of place. If the boom continues we might be seeing one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Xelebes said:


> Calgary
> 
> With the Bow and Lacaille on 5th going up, a 1,000 footer would not be out of place. If the boom continues we might be seeing one.


Calgary is one of the most booming cities in Canada. But I would like to see another supertall in both Toronto and Vancouver


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Calgary is one of the most booming cities in Canada. But I would like to see another supertall in both Toronto and Vancouver


Calgary is *the* boomtown in Canada at the moment due to the huge energy reserves further north. There's quite a lot of activity going on down there right now and their skyline is fairly big for a city of its size :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

davidearl said:


> TOKYO...
> 
> it is by far one of the densist urban centres anywhere.
> 
> is there a problem with earthquakes?? I'm always amazed they don't have a Manhatten like cluster. why is that???


It costs a lot of money to build amidst the threat of Mother Nature. It's possible to build - no doubt about that - but is it economically feasible?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

earlier or later tokyo will have supertalls i think. only a question of time


----------



## jak3m (Aug 1, 2007)

Tokyo or Mumbai


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Definitely Tokyo, San Francisco, NY without a spire, Mexico City, Vancouver, and in a couple of years LA.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> It costs a lot of money to build amidst the threat of Mother Nature. It's possible to build - no doubt about that - but is it economically feasible?


Well, where is the WTB right now?, that's right.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Las Vegas

They already have a 1,000 foot observation tower, now just need some real buildings that high.

Actually, they approved twin 1,000 footers on the Strip last month, but no design yet. And there is a proposed 124 floor building downtown.


----------

